# Turkey vest



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey fellas I'm in the market for a new vest and want one with the legs that pop out to prop you up. Anyone with any recommendations? Like to stay around the $150 range


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

justdandy said:


> Hey fellas I'm in the market for a new vest and want one with the legs that pop out to prop you up. Anyone with any recommendations? Like to stay around the $150 range


I put one on the other day at Cabelas. First thing I noticed when I sat down with the legs out is the vest wanted to slide up and was pretty uncomfortable. Another gentleman put one on and had the same issue with it. The concept seemed awesome. Try them before you buy them. I would have maybe played around and checked for some sort or adjustment or tried another vest with kick stands but I'm not really in the market for one at this time. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am still using the one I sewed up back when the idea of a vest first started. I have tried on many and none of them suited what I wanted as a far as pouches and pockets go for what I carried. I have a couple around some where that have been given that never got used for turkey hunting. I have maybe $10.00 in the home made one.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I picked one of these up the other day. I tried it on and like the weight and the pockets but haven't put it through the paces yet. After reading rcleofly's comments about it riding up while sitting I am wondering how it will feel. 
I have some other ALPS products and am happy with the quality so I thought it was a heck of a deal.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017174692/alps-outdoorz-nwtf-grand-slam-turkey-vest


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks like a lot of zippered pockets===Movement to open.
It does not list a box call pocket ?


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

It has a nice box call pocket. It's listed on the features down the list a little ways. 
I like that it is H2O compatible, I need at least two liters of my daily low fat soy macchiatos to get me through a long day "bird watching".


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry Wallis I missed that in the list.
Not for me with every thing zippered in. My vest has pouches and pockets deep enough that the do not need zippers. The only reason I actually wear mine any more is that I carry two box calls. My slate is on my leg, diaphrams in my shirt pockets, strikers in my bib pouch. I do carry two Menards 2 for $5 cushions fastened together to protect my bony butt. I have realized that I do not need so much stuff to hunt turkeys.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I admittedly have and carry to much gear. 
You should see all the crap I pack in my boat to duck hunt! Lol I always have thought that I don't have to use it if I bring it, but if I don't have it I will for sure need it! Haha


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Check out alps outdoorz


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the Cabelas model described above. When I first tried it on, I thought the same thing as far as being comfortable... But then I adjusted it. Everything on that vest is adjustable, strap, legs, pack. Once you make those adjustments (and it will take time, I do mine on my floor) then it becomes pretty darn comfortable. I used it in Ohio multiple times last year, never had a problem with it.

If you don't want one with all the bells and whistles, here is a turkey vest on sale right now for $10
http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...+deals+save+you+as+much+as+80%.+Gobble+gobble


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I have an old bass pro redhead vest that you can flip down a seat and be very comfortable sitting in a cluster of bushes with no back rest. It's about 8 years old, I love it.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

I have one from cabelas and it's OK. Take a look at one of the lounger chairs. I bought one off the Internet, way nicer than vest.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

On sale for $65
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/932873/alps-outdoorz-nwtf-grand-slam-turkey-vest


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunter1979 said:


> On sale for $65
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/932873/alps-outdoorz-nwtf-grand-slam-turkey-vest


Old model, from what I hear new is better. Dunno don't wear a vest.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

That would explain the half price. Haha. Figured if anyone was interested it was still a good deal


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Old model, from what I hear new is better. Dunno don't wear a vest.


Wow you are the ultimate turkey hunter! No decoys, no blinds, and no vest! May we all strive to be the ultimate bird slayer like you dedgoose


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have not paid attention to new calls in a long time.

What is the new gadget call this year. Call makers have to come up with some new gadget every yea to stay in business.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

justdandy said:


> Wow you are the ultimate turkey hunter! No decoys, no blinds, and no vest! May we all strive to be the ultimate bird slayer like you dedgoose


Relax brother lol. He posted a link of a good deal on a vest. I really didn't think dedgoose was out of line lol.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I don't wear one either. If I can't do it with the 2 diaphragm calls in my pocket, 4 more calls isn't going to matter.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Actually, if you aren't using decoys, blinds or a vest and killing birds you are a pretty damn good turkey hunter.


----------



## maverick II (Mar 4, 2017)

What size are you looking for I have a vest that's a 2x just like new with detachable seat no legs but the price could be right, only $40.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

FireDoc66 said:


> Actually, if you aren't using decoys, blinds or a vest and killing birds you are a pretty damn good turkey hunter.


That's not true. I could probably kill a turkey every year in my yard with a private land permit using a stick bro. Not saying cause it's private land. But, I can legally hunt my yard it's big enough and they are golf course turkeys. I think my cousin might have a video on his phone of my daughter feeding them on my porch. Lol


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Evidently, your definition of turkey hunting and mine and very different.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

In my around 30 years of chasing turkeys I have never set in a blind. The number of times I have used a decoy to kill a turkey can be counted on one hand. I had one bitch hen in the UP that would putt at a decoy and take the flock the other way. I never could pick her out in the fall so I could take her out.

As far as the vest that I sewed up over 20 years ago. The main reason I still wear it is because of the two pouches that hold the two vintage box calls that I do not want to lose. My Roger Latham True Tone box that has been used on every turkey that I have called over the years. The other is a Smith Butternut that does the trick when the turkeys want some thing bitchy.

The only slate call I carry is a Primos Freek strapped to my leg, with my home made strikers in my bib pocket. Diaphragms are in my shirt pockets


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> In my around 30 years of chasing turkeys I have never set in a blind. The number of times I have used a decoy to kill a turkey can be counted on one hand. I had one bitch hen in the UP that would putt at a decoy and take the flock the other way. I never could pick her out in the fall so I could take her out.
> 
> As far as the vest that I sewed up over 20 years ago. The main reason I still wear it is because of the two pouches that hold the two vintage box calls that I do not want to lose. My Roger Latham True Tone box that has been used on every turkey that I have called over the years. The other is a Smith Butternut that does the trick when the turkeys want some thing bitchy.
> 
> The only slate call I carry is a Primos Freek strapped to my leg, with my home made strikers in my bib pocket. Diaphragms are in my shirt pockets


One of my best friend's who is the best turkey hunter I know, stresses confidence more than anything. Sounds like you have extreme confidence in the tru tone. Do more with less.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I wish I had kept track of the number of birds that True Tone has called into the gun over all these years. I have bought a number of them off of Ebay so that my kids all have one. Some were resold as they just did not sound right. My original one shows quite a bit of wear from all of its use.
Same with my diaphragms. I am still getting them from Jim Clay of Perfection Turkey calls in VA. I met him at one of the early turkey seminars in Okemos. I do carry a couple other brand calls but perfection calls are my go to calls. I actually got an invite to come hunt with him in VA but never got the chance to take him up on the invite.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A few years ago I was at the Grand Rapids Fishing show. As I was walking down one of the rows, I noticed a crowd around some one. They were standing around Rod Benson. He noticed a Perfection pin on my hat. He stuck a box call in my hand and said try this. Like every box call the first thing I did was try to get it to purr which it would not. He said it would not purr. He was not happy when I told him that since it would not purr I was not interested in it especially with all the people around him. I never tried to make any other call with the call.

I have finished more turkeys with subtle clucks and purrs than yelps.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> A few years ago I was at the Grand Rapids Fishing show. As I was walking down one of the rows, I noticed a crowd around some one. They were standing around Rod Benson. He noticed a Perfection pin on my hat. He stuck a box call in my hand and said try this. Like every box call the first thing I did was try to get it to purr which it would not. He said it would not purr. He was not happy when I told him that since it would not purr I was not interested in it especially with all the people around him. I never tried to make any other call with the call.
> 
> I have finished more turkeys with subtle clucks and purrs than yelps.


Lol I do the same on pots at NWTF, but kee kee. If it won't kee it will not have a front end that I want


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Below is what I have, albeit mine is about 8 years old.

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Bucklick-Creek-Turkey-Lounger-Vest-for-Men/product/1109160501131/

I love the vest and it's very comfortable.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Actually, if you aren't using decoys, blinds or a vest and killing birds you are a pretty damn good turkey hunter.


Guess I'm not very good because I use the "crutch" of a vest to assist in my killing. 

Oh bother.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> Guess I'm not very good because I use the "crutch" of a vest to assist in my killing.
> 
> Oh bother.


I guess I am not either as I still wear my homemade vest to carry my two vintage box calls. I would be heart broken if I lost my True Tone box call. What little else is in in the vest I could probably do with out.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

multibeard said:


> What little else is in in the vest I could probably do with out.


Even the toilet paper?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Guess I'm not very good because I use the "crutch" of a vest to assist in my killing.
> 
> Oh bother.


That most likely doesn't have anything to do with your vest.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I might be able to do without a vest but to be honest, wearing it just feels right. Putting on my vest makes me want to get out there and hunt hard.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FireDoc66 said:


> Even the toilet paper?


That is in the side pocket on the leg of my bibs. Last years dry leves will work anyway. I might even call in a bird with the crunching--scratching sound. My gun would probably be out of reach if I did.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> That most likely doesn't have anything to do with your vest.


----------

